# Business License should I do it???



## UberMacTN (Jan 21, 2017)

Anyone take another step and get a business license in Tennessee or another state for Uber/Lyft? I've been thinking about it some as I drive more and more and expand my business. 

What are the advantages to doing this? Tax benefits? Etc? 

Veterans from other states feel free to chime in curious how may people are doing this? 

Looking forward to your thoughts.


----------

